# Some newbish B&W photos



## Casey006 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thoughts and comments please =D


----------



## Casey006 (Sep 19, 2009)

So what do you think?


----------



## Dagwood56 (Sep 19, 2009)

You need to aim away from the sun, you have shot directly at it in both of these photo. The glare from the sun is overpowering both shots and it has blown out the background and much of the center portion of the image. The second one is also out of focus.


----------



## 512 (Sep 19, 2009)

Both images have blown up background and lack in contrast. In the #1 a protrait composition could have been better.


----------



## Casey006 (Sep 19, 2009)

Well that was kind of the point of the second one but I guess I know not to do that now. =(


----------



## Casey006 (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's a newer one. I didn't shoot directlty into the sun and the backround is supposed to be out of focus. So what could I have done better in this one?


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 19, 2009)

better, but you cut off part of your subject.  I still find there is a lack of contrast in the image


----------



## Casey006 (Sep 19, 2009)

What do you mean lack of contrast. Also all of these photo's are un-edited.


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 19, 2009)

i find there isnt too much grey, not enough black / white


----------



## teneighty23 (Sep 19, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> i find there isnt too much grey, not enough black / white



combat this by shooting in the late evening/early morning, B+W heaven.


----------



## Casey006 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ah thank you. I shall remember that. I love taking B&W photos.


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 20, 2009)

teneighty23 said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> > i find there isnt too much grey, not enough black / white
> ...



That also applies to other types of photography...
Sky colours are best at sunset / rise
Light is not as harsh in the morning / evening.
Less people on the streets to "get in your shots"


----------



## Dagwood56 (Sep 20, 2009)

The image of the grass and lake is a big improvement. :thumbup: I like the composition of this shot, but agree the contrast needs to be upped a bit.


----------



## Casey006 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Dagwoog!


----------



## Casey006 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here some newer ones I took. I know all of them arn't that good but I want to know which one is the best of 'em.
#1




#2




#3


----------



## Proteus617 (Sep 20, 2009)

As for contrast issues, those were good suggestions regarding lighting.  Also, choosing the right film helps alot, as does correct choice of filter.  Opening the image up in Photochop or Gimp and checking out the histogram will make this stuff apparent (and correctable).


----------



## 1986 (Sep 26, 2009)

i like the second one the best. Still need to work on getting more contrast. Also you should not center the subject, use the rule of thirds.

Are you shooting film or digital?


----------



## Randall Ellis (Sep 26, 2009)

I like the general ideas you have, but the contrast really needs to be addressed. In most cases you want to wider range of tonal values in order to give the image more pop. These are flat, very flat, and that strongly detracts from the impact.

What is your process here? Are you using film or digital? You said that these are not adjusted in any way, but if you could tell us what you are doing, start to finish we could probably help you make these look a lot better. 

- Randy


----------



## bjf42 (Sep 28, 2009)

This is not waht I planned as my first post, but to me the flower pictures look to be underexposed some. And like others said, it lacks contrast. That would be helped with the exposure some what.

Bill


----------



## Big (Sep 28, 2009)

Do you shoot in color or monochrome? If you shoot in color you will be able to adjust the tones and colors throughout the picture. If you shoot in plain b&w, you're kinda screwed as to being able to boost the contrast of a certain color.


----------



## Silver Halide (Oct 2, 2009)

What Randy said. He's always stealing my words. >.<


----------



## madfresh004 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ah thank you. I shall remember that. I love taking B&W photos.


----------

